# New gal here :)



## mandyloto (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey y'all! New to the forum & looking forward to dropping a few pounds & getting toned up!


----------



## blackwax (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome! Stats and goals? Hit it hard.


----------



## brazey (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## mandyloto (Feb 19, 2017)

blackwax said:


> Welcome! Stats and goals? Hit it hard.



Stats:
39 yo
5'6"
139 lbs
Have 2 var cycles under my belt.
Used iml pyro with good turnout as well.

Goals
Get rid of a little body fat and tone up.


----------



## Inner Rage (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## LMCroids.raine (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## blackwax (Mar 26, 2017)

Progress?


----------



## Landmark_Daisy (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome aboard bro.


----------



## AdmissionPro123 (May 17, 2017)

hey new member here.. i'm admissionpro from India..


Sapthagiri College of Engineering  admission 
Sri Krishna Institute Of Technology Admission
Venkateshwara College of Engineering  Admission


----------



## yesidont (May 23, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to the board, you came to the right place


----------

